# Geslicte Bilddateien wieder zu einer zusammenfügen



## fizzypeter (2. September 2005)

hallo leute!
erst mal congratulationen an mich selbst für den 1. beitrag.

ich habe vor einiger zeit ein homepagedesign erstellt und es den wünschen gemäß mit dem slice-tool bearbeitet.
danach hab ich die hp gemacht und die psd-datei gelöscht (ich weiß, keine gute idee..).
jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob es mit photoshop irgendwie geht dass man die dateien wieder zu einer hinzufügt?
also vielleicht gibts ja eine option dafür, und wenn nicht, sollte ich einfach die einzelnen bilder wieder zu einem kompletten zusammenstellen und dann halt wieder von vorne slicen? (wenn ja, wie kriege ich das zusammenfügen hin)

danke im voraus,
mfg fizzy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2005)

Hi,
nein die gibt es nicht. Aber du könntest ein Screenshot von deiner Homepage machen.

Gruß


----------



## AKrebs70 (3. September 2005)

Nun ja, dann mal Gratulation zu deinem ersten Beitrag, in dem Du auch schon gegen die Netiquette (Punkt 12) verstösst.;-] 

Offne doch einfach eine neue Datei in der Größe der Ursprungs-Datei. Dann über kopieren und einfügen das alles nett zusammen puzzeln. Wenn Du alles wieder zusammen hast, einfach alle Ebenen zusammenfügen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## fizzypeter (3. September 2005)

okay, danke für eure antworten und hinweise!
die homepage findet ihr (ohne werbung machen zu wollen (netiquette?)) unter http://www.s-w-entertainment.de

ich werde einfach mal versuchen was sich machen lässt.

bis bald
mfg peace fizzay


----------

